# To the Moderators:



## Lisa Nadazdy (Feb 11, 2003)

Please delete my accounts.  I won't be back. 

Thank you.


----------



## Forrester (Feb 11, 2003)

I'm surprised you can even log in from the corner of Nowhere and Neverwas. 

Man, AOL is just freaking everywhere these days.


----------



## Simplicity (Feb 11, 2003)

I know I shouldn't be replying to this, but I hate to see an old time board member leave in a huff with no response at all...

I didn't see the thread that started this, but I do know that 
sometimes things get heated around here.  It certainly has seemed tamer lately to me, though.  Hopefully, given time to cool down, you'll come back.  

See you around, I hope.


----------



## Simplicity (Feb 11, 2003)

Okay, what did you do, Forrester?  Post your lecture series again?


----------



## Forrester (Feb 11, 2003)

Simplicity said:
			
		

> *Okay, what did you do, Forrester?  Post your lecture series again? *




No, but it has been awhile, hasn't it? Almost two years, come April 1st. 

Hmmm.


----------



## Sagan Darkside (Feb 11, 2003)

Lisa Nadazdy said:
			
		

> *Please delete my accounts.  I won't be back.
> 
> Thank you. *




Goodbye, but unless your problem is with a moderator - then just drop those that irritate you on an ignore list. It is pretty effective.

SD


----------



## Pielorinho (Feb 11, 2003)

Advantages of an emailed request over a public one:
-Likelier to be seen faster
-Doesn't establish a bad precedent
-Polite
-Doesn't cause a ruckus.

Disadvantages of an emailed request over a public one:
-No drama.

Daniel


----------



## Psion (Feb 11, 2003)

To what do we owe this moment of disastifaction? (Dare I ask?)


----------



## KnowTheToe (Feb 11, 2003)

Let me tell you what I heard.

I was told by my sister's best friend's second cousin's third child that the guilty party had said 3E sucked and anyone on this board was a bafoon (She had the nerve to use me as an example)  and that Lisa, worried about what people thought, did not want to be known as a bafoon or associate with other bafoons, when realy, I am the only bafoon.  Anyway, that is what I heard.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Feb 11, 2003)

I too would like to know why she's leaving.

Wow! Only 77 posts in over a year?!


----------



## EricNoah (Feb 11, 2003)

Lisa, I hope that if it is a problem with EN World you contact a moderator so we can fix it.  If it's a problem with the way you were treated by another member that you let us know so we can keep our eyes open.  And if it's a problem/situation outside of EN World that it resolves itself and you can come back soon.



EDIT BY PIRATECAT - Folks, this is Nutkinland related and has virtually nothing to do with EN World, other than the fact that Lisa is cutting out messageboards from her online diet. No hard feelings on this end.


----------

